# Jazz Playoffs



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Since the Jazz didn't make the playoff this year, how many of you are enjoying the great performance by the three X-Jazzmen in Chicago? Korver hits a critical three, Brewer tears it up and Boozy going of for 17 points and 16 rebounds. Great effort. If they can get by Miami, they have a shot at the ring!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I still hate Chicago!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, I hate the Bulls too. 

Funny. I thought all Jazz fans hated Boozer? They all hated on him the whole time he was here. I always thought the guy had some serious game when he was playing - the 2/3 of the time he actually played. I doubt I'll watch a single play-off game this year.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What's a play-off game?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Funny. I thought all Jazz fans hated Boozer? They all hated on him the whole time he was here.


Not everybody. 



> Re: The Jazz!
> by BirdDogger » Nov 06, '09, 6:52
> 
> Boy, I was at the game last night and the Jazz looked dang good! To all those who think the team would be better without Boozer, you're nucking futs


The former Jazzmen have playoff experience and it shows. Meanwhile, we sit at home and say our prayers that ping-pong ball #1 says _Utah Jazz_.

On a side note- do ya'll know who led the top European league in scoring this year? None other than Jaycee Carroll. He averaged 20 points, shooting 49%, 46%, and 93%. Why the heck don't the Jazz (or anybody in the NBA) have that guy coming off the bench as a sharpshooter? You're telling me that nobody wants a 93% shooter at the line to close games out? Really???


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't get the hating of Booz; I have no problem with him. Korver is one that would be nice to have back, I can see Jimmer having a similar role, hopefully he ends up here, BTW I have a luncheon with him Thursday!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate the bulls. Boozer sucks. he will choke in a big game.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I always thought Boozer had great game. And when he was here, I had chance to attend a few Junior Jazz events that he visited. He was great with the kids, and signed as many autographs as he was asked. I never was a hater. I never felt like he screwed the fans or the franchise. He did "opt in" for another year when he very well could have left as per the terms of his contract. When he got a microphone in front of him, he usually said more than he should have, but it wasn't a fraction of how Malone would run his mouth all the time. And I NEVER heard Boozer bad mouth the franchise, the owner, or the city - all things the Statue did every off-season. 

As for Jaycee Carol? Really? There are reasons players are in Europe and not the NBA. Like most of my former Cougars - they don't have the game to be in the NBA. Speaking of which, are there ANY former Cougars in the NBA right now? I can't think of any. Wow. Nothing against Carol - he was a heck of a great little college player. But the best in the world play in the NBA.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The only reason I don't want the Bulls to win is because of Boozer. I don't mind Korver, and Ronnie Brewer is a stud, but Boozer just rubs me the wrong way. He's the epitome of what's wrong with the NBA these days- he's only in it for a paycheck. He's a hell of a player...when he wants to be, but that's the best I can give him. I just don't want him to win a championship right after leaving the Jazz. It would be too big of an ego trip for him. 

I would like to see OKC do well this year. Other than that, all I care about is LA, Dallas, San Antonio, and Chicago going down. If my Jazz aren't in there to cheer for, I'll cheer against the teams I hate.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Of course he's only in it for the paycheck. All professional athletes are only in it for the money. They have the skills to do it, and it pays better than anything else they could do. I don't fault him for that. IMO, no player owes anything to the franchise, fans, city, owner, or anyone else but to play the best basketball they can under the terms of the contract. I don't expect them to fall in love with our city or anything else. Just play basketball and play it well. 

Now all that said, the Bulls are doing what the 1 seed should do to the 8 seed. In a 7 game series - I still only see three teams having a chance to win - Lakers, Heat, and Celtics. If the Bulls do happen to win it, they give Boozer, Rose, Korver and Brewer their props. Thing I do like about the NBA play-offs - I am 100% convinced that the best team always wins. And if Boozer does that - then good for him.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> As for Jaycee Carol? Really? There are reasons players are in Europe and not the NBA. Like most of my former Cougars - they don't have the game to be in the NBA. Speaking of which, are there ANY former Cougars in the NBA right now? I can't think of any. Wow. Nothing against Carol - he was a heck of a great little college player. But the best in the world play in the NBA.


Funny, Jaycee just put up 27 against Real Madrid. Sorry, Ricki Rubio, maybe you ought to be the one staying in Europe. :mrgreen:



> DraftExpress: There's a very fine line between Steph Curry and Jaycee Carroll. A _very_ fine line. Much of it has to do with situation.
> 2011-01-12 07:02:25


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

> Of course he's only in it for the paycheck. All professional athletes are only in it for the money. They have the skills to do it, and it pays better than anything else they could do. I don't fault him for that. IMO, no player owes anything to the franchise, fans, city, owner, or anyone else but to play the best basketball they can under the terms of the contract


This seems to be the direction we are heading in all aspects of life. Once we start doing things merely for the money without regards to the people employing us or people who enjoy our work we become self centered single minded jerks. Doesn't work in relationships, in business dealings, families, and certainly doesn't build comradery within a team. Pretty much what separates the good ole days when people relied on each other from the things that go on today with the me first attitude. Personally I'd like to see a little dedication to a team and fellow players. Maybe A.K. will set the example if he holds true to his statement that the money isn't the big issue.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I've had a hard time understanding the Boozer hate. Yes, he was constantly injured, but you could say the same thing about AK the past few years. The Jazz themselves consistently stated that Boozer was straightforward with them during his injuries and maybe I'm naive, but I suppose I can take it at face value. Of course, it bugs me how Jazz fans treat Derek Fisher also, so maybe I just don't get it.

I am actually pulling for the Bulls to come out of the East. I like watching DRose. He has leapfrogged Chris Paul and D Will as the best PG in the league IMO. Korver and Ronnie Brewer were 2 of my faves with the "old" Jazz. The entire team hustles and plays D. Whats not to like? Sadly, I do think that Boozer will be exploited defensively in the playoffs by bigger teams like Boston and LA, as he was with the Jazz, and I don't know if they have enough scoring besides DRose if Booze is shut down, so I doubt they will win this year.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You hit the nail on the head, GaryFish: all these guys owe the franchise and their fans is to play their guts out, and that's my problem with Boozer; I really believe he did NOT play his hardest, or give it his all. He's a soft, no-defense player who merely shows up night in and night out, and IMO, you couldn't count on him to bring 100% all the time. Sometimes he does, sometimes he doesn't. I can only imagine the kind of player he could/would be if he had half the work ethic of John Stockton or Karl Malone. The good Lord knows he has the body for it, and the talent, but he squanders both of those qualities nearly half the time. That's my gripe. 

As for my previous comment, I would have my head in the clouds to think Boozer is the only one who is in it simply for the check. Most of them are. I guess some dudes just hide it better than others. And the whole game is for entertainment, right? If so, they owe it to the fans (the consumers paying their salaries) to at least give it their all. I wish I could work for 7 months out of the year for what most people don't even make in 20 lifetimes. I know I'd be putting my heart and soul into it. 

I'll step off my soapbox now.

For now, GO OKC!


----------

